# Who's who



## Seig (Jul 1, 2004)

If you are having a problem in a particular forum, contact the forum moderator first. Next is the Senior Moderator for that area, or if there is none, a SuperMod. Once an issue has been passed up to the Administrative Team, your best bet for a rapid responce is to contact them directly.

For Technical issues, contact Bob Hubbard (Kaith). 
For Forum Policy issues, contact Mike Seigel (Seig), Michael Billings, Tess Seigel (KenpoTess) or Rich Parsons

Remember, The MODS are our eyes and ears. They can warn, edit, and delete, anything more severe than that is done by The Admin Team.

When Bob or I have made a ruling, there is no appeal to the other one. Bob and I are usually in agreement with any decisions made. We speak nearly everyday, so there is usually not the communications delays of the past. 
I usually am not around on weekends, in those instances, please be patient. 

The thing to remember is this, if an Admins are not available, the Super Mods run the show. 
We trust them implicitly and will act immediately on their recommendations.


A listing of who is currently staff can be found on our staff page.
In addition, you may check the Forum Leaders link on the main forum page to see who moderates where.

There are also several non-staff positions. 
*Non-Staff Positions:*

*Mentors*: Mentors are those members who have shown themselves to be positive and active members. They are regulars here and a great source of information and help.

*Advisory Board*: (They advise, but exercise no administrative control)
_FMA_: Datu Tim Hartman, Guro Rick Manglinong, 
_Kenpo_:  Professor Dennis Conatser, Professor Bob White

*Hosted Forum Moderators*: (They rent space, but are not staff of the board itself.)
Phil Elmore
Dennis Conatser
Sifu Ken of 8 Tigers


----------

